# الكنيسة بجواري واتكاسل بالذهاب اليها كم اشعر بخجلي منك يا حبيبي



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*اشكرك يا مخلصي علي كل نعمك الكثيرة التي اعطيتني اياها 
امجد اسمك سيدي علي كل صنيع قدمتة لاجلي 
اسبح لك واترنم باعمالك يا الهي في حياتي فعنايتك العظيمة بي منذ ولادتي الي الان فاقت كل شيء
ماذا اقدم لك سيدي 
ماذا افعل 
لو عشت عمري باكملة اسبح اسمك واشكر عظيم صنيعك معي لن يكفي ابدا  عمري 
احتاج لالف عمر لاشكر اسمك القدوس وامجدك يا الهي 
فانت يا جابلي نجيت نفسي من الهلاك 
من فخ الصيادين انقذت روحي 
رفعتني بيمينك القوية وثبتني فيك 
وكم من موت مؤكد انقذتني وضمدت جراحي وربطني بكل الادوية المؤدية للخلاص 
ويا ليتني قدمت محبة وتفاني في خدمتك بعد عظيم صنيعك 
كم انا في نعمة عظيمة لا اشعر بها 
كم من اشخاص موجودين ببلاد لا يوجد بها كنيسة ولكنهم يسافروا بلاد  ليحضروا ببيعة لك 
وانا 
يا لتهاوني انا 
الكنيسة بجواري واتكاسل بالذهاب اليها 
كم اشعر بخجلي منك حبيبي 
كم من اشخاص يؤمنون بك في قلوبهم ويتمنون ان تترتب الظروف ويتم عمادهم باسمك يا حبيبي 
وانا المسيحية منذ مولدي لا اشعر بكم النعمة التي انا املكها 
كم من بشر يقرؤن الكتاب المقدس خلسة من اقاربهم  لانهم ليسوا مسيحين 
وانا يا لشروري وتهاوني وكسلي يا سيدي 
اعلم يا حبيبي ان لا عزر لي 
سامحني يا حبيبي 
اعني انت 
انزع عني اهمالي وتقصيري ورقادي وكسلي 
ارسل لي انت كي ااتي لك يا حبيبي 
اجعلني افطن لقيمة ما بيدي 
بشفاعة امنا كلنا العزراء التي كانت تصلي طوال اوقاتها بالهيكل 
وشفاعة رئيس جندك الذي وظيفتة تسبيح اسمك 
وشفاعة القديس العظيم الانبا بيشوي حبيبك الذي كان يربط شعرة لكي اذا نام يشدة الحبل كي يستفيق ويواصل صلاة طوال ليلة 
وجميع لابسي الصليب وساكني البراري والجبال كي يستفيض لهم الوقت للصلاة وللقاء معك 
اجعل حرارة حبي وصلاتي مثلهم واعطني الاشتياق للذهاب الي كنيستك واعطني ان اصلي 


اقبل صلاتي كالبخور امامك يا رب واجعل قارئيها يرفعون قلوبهم اليك​**بقلمي 
ازكروني في صلواتكم علشان مكسلش اروح الكنيسة 
اختكم رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*آميـــــــــــــــن


شكرا للصلاه الرائعه

الرب يسوع 

يبارك حياتك وخدمتك وعمل يديكى


كل سنه وانتم طيبين




​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> اعلم يا حبيبي ان لا عزر لي
> سامحني يا حبيبي
> اعني انت
> انزع عني اهمالي وتقصيري ورقادي وكسلي
> ...



أمين يارب استجب لينا نحن اولادك
صلاة جمييلة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## twety (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> *حتاج لالف عمر لاشكر اسمك القدوس وامجدك يا الهي
> فانت يا جابلي نجيت نفسي من الهلاك
> من فخ الصيادين انقذت روحي
> رفعتني بيمينك القوية وثبتني فيك*



*فعلا ياربى كمتير بتهاون واكسل
فكرتينى بالمقوله بتاعت
" محدش يقدر النعمه غير المحروم منها "

شكرا ياالهى انك الهى

ميرسى يا راجعا ياقمر لتعبك
وتستاهلى تقييم 
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*كم جميلة هذه الكلمات وصادقة*
*تعبر عمايجول بداخلى*
*أحس وكأنك تتكلمى عن لسانى بما يجول فى خاطرى*
*ربنا يحميكى ياشاعرة المنتدى*
*ويخليكى ليناتسعدينا بكلماتك الصادقة والمعبرة عن ما نشعر به*
*شكرااااااااااا لكى*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (25 ديسمبر 2009)

فمي مشلول بالدنس
ويداي مقيدتان بفعل الشر
قلبي يجني ثمار الخطية
وليس ما يُعبِّر عن حماقاتي 
إلا دموع عيوني
سامحيني أختي الغالية
كيف أصلي من أجلك
وأنا ممن تجب الشفقة عليهم والصلاة لهم...
يا رب ارحم...


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> *سامحني يا حبيبي
> اعني انت
> انزع عني اهمالي وتقصيري ورقادي وكسلي
> ارسل لي انت كي ااتي لك يا حبيبي
> ...




كلمات جميله جدااااااااااااااااا

وصلاه اكتر من الرااااااائعه 

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

يااااااااااه
احنا فعلا كتير بنقسي علي ربنا وبنيجي عليه
وهو دايما مهما عملنا فيه فاتح لينا احضانه
زي ما بتقول الترنيمة

" قدمت قسوة قدم حنان "

ربنا عارف اننا بشر وعارف ومقدر ضعفنا
علشان كده بيصبر علينا كتير
بس هو مش يستاهل مننا كل ده
وبنساله دايما انه ينزع عننا عارنا وضعفنا
علشان نقوي بيه وفيه
ميرسي يا حبي علي الصلاة الجميلة دي
ويارب تكون استجابتها وبركتها لكل واحد فينا
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*أشعر بصدق صلاتك يارجعا ...أحس بمعاني الكلمات ... أشعر بالأمل وفي ثقتك بالرب يسوع المسيح ... الرب يكمل أيمانك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*



انزع عني اهمالي وتقصيري ورقادي وكسلي 
ارسل لي انت كي ااتي لك يا حبيبي 
اجعلني افطن لقيمة ما بيدي 
بشفاعة امنا كلنا العزراء التي كانت تصلي طوال اوقاتها بالهيكل 
وشفاعة رئيس جندك الذي وظيفتة تسبيح اسمك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اميــــــن 
جميل جدا يا رجعا
ميررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه
> ...



*مرسي خالص لحضرتك 
ازكرني في صلاتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

امين رجعا 
كتير بكسل والشطان بينتصر عليا بس بحاول اكون بنتك يارب اعنى


----------



## grges monir (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*حينما ادنو من قدسك*
*حينما انظر جمالك*
*تصبح كل الاشياء ظلالا في نورك *
*محتاجك تلمس قلبى يارب ان تشتاق نفسى اليك يارب كن ليس قريب منى بل كن داخلى طهر قلبى وعقلى وجسدى لاتتركنى وحدى يارب اجذبنى اليك امسك بيمينى ربى *
*-------------*
*كلماتك راجعة جميلة ومعبرة عن حالة الفتور التى نمر بها فى كثير من الاحيان*
*ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> كم من بشر يقرؤن الكتاب المقدس خلسة من اقاربهم لانهم ليسوا مسيحين
> وانا يا لشروري وتهاوني وكسلي يا سيدي
> اعلم يا حبيبي ان لا عزر لي
> سامحني يا حبيبي
> ...


صلاة طيبة 
بركة المسيح تقدسك وتقدس قلمكي الطيب
محبة يسوع لتكون معكي دايما​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> أمين يارب استجب لينا نحن اولادك
> صلاة جمييلة
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*مرسي خالص سندريلا 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## just member (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*صليت معاكي بنفس كلماتك الجميلة الرائعة يا رجعا
اتمني  ربي يسوع يقبلها منا
ويبارك حياتك ويقدملك كل خير
ويعطيلك روح المحبة في كل امورك
ربنا يباركك اختك العزيزة
*​


----------



## JOJE (26 ديسمبر 2009)

صلاه جميله
 رجعا ربنا يبركك 
ويعوضك خير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*عندك حق فى كل كلمة قولتيها 

صليلى كتير اتغير واحب ربنا 

واحب بيته زى زمان ومسبهوش​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *فعلا ياربى كمتير بتهاون واكسل
> فكرتينى بالمقوله بتاعت
> " محدش يقدر النعمه غير المحروم منها "
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص تويتي علي مشاركتك الجميلة 
ومرسي يا حبي علي التقيم 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *كم جميلة هذه الكلمات وصادقة*
> *تعبر عمايجول بداخلى*
> *أحس وكأنك تتكلمى عن لسانى بما يجول فى خاطرى*
> *ربنا يحميكى ياشاعرة المنتدى*
> ...



*مرسي خالص مونيكا 
يسعدني جدا انك احسستي كلماتي ازكريني في صلاتك اختي 
كل سنة وانتي طيبة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2009)

elias017 قال:


> فمي مشلول بالدنس
> ويداي مقيدتان بفعل الشر
> قلبي يجني ثمار الخطية
> وليس ما يُعبِّر عن حماقاتي
> ...



*كلماتك تعبر عن اتضاع وانسحاق القلب للة وهذا هو ما يريدة منا الرب 
ازكرني في صلاتك اخي العزيز فهو يقبل من منسحقي القلب 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أشعر بصدق صلاتك يارجعا ...أحس بمعاني الكلمات ... أشعر بالأمل وفي ثقتك بالرب يسوع المسيح ... الرب يكمل أيمانك*



*مرسي خالص يا عادل 
ازكرني في صلاتك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> كلمات جميله جدااااااااااااااااا
> 
> وصلاه اكتر من الرااااااائعه
> 
> ...



*مرسي لحضرتك 

مرورك هو الروعة 

ازكريني بصلاتك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 ديسمبر 2009)

امين 
جميل اوى يا راجعا
المسيح معك ويباركك 
ويعطيك النشاط


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> يااااااااااه
> احنا فعلا كتير بنقسي علي ربنا وبنيجي عليه
> وهو دايما مهما عملنا فيه فاتح لينا احضانه
> زي ما بتقول الترنيمة
> ...



*مرسي علي مشاركتك الرائعة يا مورة 

الرب يبارك  حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*
راجعة للمسيح

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *
> 
> اميــــــن
> جميل جدا يا رجعا
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا كوكو 
الجميل هو مرورك يا  افندم 

سلام المسيح في حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> امين رجعا
> كتير بكسل والشطان بينتصر عليا بس بحاول اكون بنتك يارب اعنى



*ربنا يعنا كلنا
مرسي علي المشاركة يا مرمورة 
ازكريني بصلاتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *حينما ادنو من قدسك*
> *حينما انظر جمالك*
> *تصبح كل الاشياء ظلالا في نورك *
> *محتاجك تلمس قلبى يارب ان تشتاق نفسى اليك يارب كن ليس قريب منى بل كن داخلى طهر قلبى وعقلى وجسدى لاتتركنى وحدى يارب اجذبنى اليك امسك بيمينى ربى *
> ...



*مرسي علي المشاركة الروعة يا جرجس 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> امين
> جميل اوى يا راجعا
> المسيح معك ويباركك
> ويعطيك النشاط



*مرسي يا ديدي 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> راجعة للمسيح
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> ...



*مرسي خالص كليمو 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> امين رجعا
> كتير بكسل والشطان بينتصر عليا بس بحاول اكون بنتك يارب اعنى



*مرسي يا مرمورة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> راجعة للمسيح
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> ...



*مرسي خالص كليمو 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> امين
> جميل اوى يا راجعا
> المسيح معك ويباركك
> ويعطيك النشاط



*مرسي يا ديدي
نورتيني حبيبتي
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (24 فبراير 2010)

جميل اوى بجد تسلم ايـــــدك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> جميل اوى بجد تسلم ايـــــدك



*نورتيني يا نيرو 
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> امين رجعا
> كتير بكسل والشطان بينتصر عليا بس بحاول اكون بنتك يارب اعنى



*نورتيني يا مرمورة

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يونيو 2010)

*انزع عني اهمالي وتقصيري ورقادي  وكسلي *
* ارسل لي انت كي ااتي لك يا حبيبي*

*يا رب*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يونيو 2010)

*مرسي خالص حبيبتي علي مشاركتك​*


----------



## bemo (26 يونيو 2010)

صلاة جميلة جدا جدا جدا 
اسمحي لي ان اقتبسها


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يونيو 2010)

bemo قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا جدا جدا
> اسمحي لي ان اقتبسها



*اهلا بيكي بيمو

اقتبسيها تحت امرك 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 يونيو 2010)

وانا اتحسر كلما مررت امام الكنيسة ولكن لا استطيع الدخول لظروف خاصة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> وانا اتحسر كلما مررت امام الكنيسة ولكن لا استطيع الدخول لظروف خاصة



الرب معك يا سعيد وتكمل وتتعمد باسم المسيح وتدخل الكنيسة وتمارس الصلوات كلها ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

مرسي يا ديدي نورتيني
الرب معك ​


----------

